# Noob Queries About Omega F300Hz?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking to get into the electronic watch world, and the omega range are quite attractive to me, but I don't know a great deal about them.

What is the average sort of price these should sit at, say after a service, cleanup, etc?

And is there any difference between production runs / rarity of constellations, devilles, seamasters?

Thanks in advance B)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

sparrow said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to get into the electronic watch world, and the omega range are quite attractive to me, but I don't know a great deal about them.
> 
> ...


Not sure what actual prices are like at the moment as I haven't bought any lately and I collect rather than trade, so I don't tend to sell mine.

I do still watch ebay for bargains though, but tend to stop watching if the price stops being a bargain.

From my point of view - in terms of desirability/rarity (and ignoring the speedsonic chronographs) the 'skin diver' Seamaster f300 (with the proper diver's bezel) and the 'D shape' constellation always seem to be the most desirable with prices to match.

Note - there are at least three Seamaster variants - two completely different 'skin diver' variants that were made as divers watches, one with a proper diver's bezel and one with numbers marked on the case. The third variant is the 'conical' Seamaster that isn't a diver's watch.

The 'skin diver' without the diver's bezel is quite uncommon, but to my mind, it's only worth a premium if the transfer lettering is still intact on the case (otherwise it just looks like a Geneve). I've been tempted but not bought due to the lettering issue.

Among the divers-bezel skin diver Seamaster f300s (the ones people refer to as the 'SMf300'); I prefer the strap version to the bracelet version, but the strap versions only seem to appear with the common two-tone silver dial. I've got a strap version.

There are some rarities in the bracelet versions though. Black dialled versions (provided the dial is in good nick) or 'anniversary dial' versions fetch increasing premiums over the silver dial versions. Either way the condition of the bezel matters on any version. Have a look at the desk-divers' article.

I've never had a D-shape constellation because I don't like them, but they fetch premiums. I don't get why.

Plain' or 'dress watch' Geneves and Constellations are good entry-level watches with lower prices. Personally, I prefer the Geneves as they have some funky dial options. Very 70s and relatively good value. The 'dress watch' constellations look quite staid in comparison. Again, just my opinion.

Conical Seamasters (not skin diver models) are a bit 'marmite', people either love them or hate them. I quite like them, but I'm quite odd. In excellent condition they're pricey, in average condition, or if refinished with the wrong case graining, they can be bargains.

DeVilles seem to be unloved. I never see people proudly posting pics of them and the ones on ebay never seem to sell.

Maybe that's because it's like wearing a boulder on your wrist. I've got one in bits that I've never bothered to put together. Again, I quite like the look of them and they seem relatively (compared to the seamasters or d-shape) cheap.

Speedsonics (chronographs) are significantly more expensive than all but the rarest of the above. Gold-plate versions are cheapest, then the normal stainless ones. The 'Lobster' cased version commands a further premium.

Then there are solid gold versions of the non-chronograph f300s, but unless you're an arab sheik...

Inside; they're modular with the oscillator module providing the motive power and the mechanical module(s) handling the complications. Don't forget to check to see whether whether the oscillator module has just been swapped with a plain silver version, if so, discount your offer.

Omega only used copper-coloured movement plates, so silver coloured modules mean it's had a cheap repair at some point. Omega are supposed to have been the only company who used copper coloured modules, although I've seen a few Eternas with copper plates (I've got one in bits in my parts box).

Servicing through Omega is expensive, so I wouldn't bother unless the watch is rare or has a special finish that you want re-done. Most of the parts are still available either as NOS or salvage.

If you're going to collect more than one; I'd buy a few parts watches for spares and hope that the bits you eventually need are OK. Better still, buy a few NOS movements via ebay - you should be fairly confident that the coils will work in those. At least one coil won't in most of the parts watches you buy, although they're useful for spare hands, dials case parts, even if the movement is shot.

Paul (Silverhawk) and other enthusiasts can service them for a lot less than you'll pay through most watch makers and I'd rate enthusiasts' services over most watchmakers, as the enthusiasts deal with these 'dinosaurs' every day. I used a regular watch maker recommended to me by a friend once and he struggled to do the work that I wanted (he wanted to take the easy route and swap the dead osciallator for a silver one, I wanted the original copper oscillator repaired with parts I supplied - he took ages and I ended up having to send it to an enthusiast before it ran properly).

No idea if the above helps you though?


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Great summary....just like to add that these watches also will often need an index wheel or date ring as they seem a common failure.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Who. Me? said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Thanks for the info- useful to me as well, and I own 2. Silverhawk recently serviced my F300 which was losing 2 minutes a day for a very reasonable cost. It's now keeping great time. A dealer quoted my silly money to service the F300- more than the watch was worth.


----------

